# Derrocada na praia Maria Luísa (Albufeira)



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2009 às 18:45)

Quatro mortos na derrocada da praia de Albufeira

A Protecção Civil actualizou para quatro mortes o balanço da derrocada de parte da falésia da praia Maria Luísa, em Albufeira. À morte de um homem de 60 anos, inicialmente assinalada, são agora somadas as mortes de um outro homem e uma criança que ficaram debaixo dos escombros, cujos corpos estão a ser alvo de buscas, e de uma mulher que sucumbiu no hospital.
Ao início da tarde, fonte do Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica (INEM) confirmava a morte de um homem de 60 anos - que entrou em paragem quando foi socorrido e que, apesar de uma primeira reanimação, acabaria por sucumbir durante o trajecto para o hospital - e, cerca das 16:00, a Protecção Civil indicou a existência de dois cadáveres por retirar no local da derrocada. Trata-se das mesmas pessoas, um homem e uma criança, que se encontram soterradas no areal e estavam a ser alvo de buscas de salvamento por elementos da Protecção Civil, da Autoridade Marítima, dos bombeiros e do INEM.
A quatra vítima assinalada pelas autoridades diz respeito a uma mulher de 38 anos e que era um dos feridos em estado muito grave conduzidos ao Hospital de Faro.
As equipas de socorro conseguiram logo numa primeira fase resgatar oito pessoas com vida, sendo seis feridos ligeiros. O comandante Marques Pereira, da Capitania de Faro, adiantava na altura em que se efectuavam as operações de resgate e contenção das arribas que os trabalhos estavam a decorrer com o auxílio de máquinas retroescavadoras e outros equipamentos pesados. Uma equipa formada por elementos do Instituto da Água, da Administração da Região Hidrográfica do Algarve e da Capitania de Faro dirigiu-se à praia Maria Luísa para tentar apurar as causas da derrocada. Para o local foram deslocadas seis ambulâncias, duas VMER e uma viatura de intervenção em catástrofes.
O Presidente da República, o primeiro-ministro, o ministro da Administração Interna  e o ministro do Ambiente dirigiram-se ao local, assim como o secretário de Estado da Protecção Civil, o presidente da Câmara Municipal de Albufeira e o Comandante Operacional Distrital de Socorro de Faro.
Arriba apresentava sinais de derrocada - De acordo com fonte da Autoridade Marítima, a arriba que esta manhã se desmoronou na praia Maria Luísa já vinha apresentando sinais de perigo de derrocada, razão pela qual se encontrava sinalizada. 
"Esta era das situações mais graves. O arenito da rocha era bastante frágil e havia um risco de derrocada a ponto de levar a Autoridade Marítima a colocar avisos", declarou aos jornalistas o comandante Marques Pereira, lamentando que as pessoas não tenham ponderado as "situações de risco". 
As equipas de socorro debatem-se agora com o tempo, quando a subida da maré ameaça impedir a prossecução dos trabalhos que visam a recuperação dos dois corpos que se encontram debaixo dos escombros. 
Autoridades locais provocam derrocada controlada - Já esta tarde, as autoridades levaram a cabo uma derrocada controlada na falésia junto à zona onde se deu o acidente desta manhã. O comandante do Porto de Faro foi abordado para explicar por que não foi realizada uma operação semelhante na zona que esta manhã ruiu depois de ter dado sinais de derrocada ao ponto de levar à colocação de avisos. 
Perante estas questões, o comandante remeteu qualquer explicação para a Administração da Região Hidráulica do Algarve, que, abordada pela Agência Lusa, remeteu por seu lado qualquer explicação para o Instituto da Água. 

Fonte: RTP


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2009 às 19:48)

Sobe para 5 o número de vítimas da derrocada em Albufeira. Sendo duas vítimas mulheres e com menos de 25 anos.

Uma das causas apontadas para a derrocada pode estar relacionada com o sismo de 4.2 que ocorreu a Sul de Faro na passada 3ªfeira.

Só deixo um alerta para todos lerem: "Em Portugal só se tomam medidas quando a tragédia acontece, mas existe mais 2 pontos críticos no Algarve para além da zona de Albufeira, que são os casos da Praia da Rocha e a Praia do Vau, e uma situação bastante crítica que é em Vale do Lobo onde mesmo nas falésias encontra-se vivendas, este é o país de deixar construir em tudo o que é lado, quer seja em parques naturais quer não seja, depois acontece estas tragédias e dizem que vão mudar o que está mal mas na realidade fica tudo na mesma". Faço votos para que esta tragédia sirva de exemplo para as nossas entidades e que tal tragédia não volte a acontecer.


----------



## Agreste (21 Ago 2009 às 22:44)

Eu faço votos para que terminem o trabalho e façam cair o resto da arriba, principalmente o pedregulho que ficou de pé. Sobre o sismo, acho que é uma mistificação. Há sismos todos os dias em frente da nossa costa, não estou a ver nenhuma relação causa-efeito...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2009 às 12:12)

*Perigo: Acção de fiscalização incide sobre 40 praias algarvias com arribas 
Risco na praia de Cavaco*

A praia de S. Rafael, em Albufeira, foi ontem vedada em quase toda a sua extensão com fitas protectoras, devido ao risco que apresentam as suas falésias instáveis, detectado na fiscalização desencadeada na véspera por equipas da Administração da Região Hidrográfica do Algarve. Cinco dias após a derrocada da rocha na praia Maria Luísa, no mesmo concelho, ter feito cinco mortos, soube-se que a praia da Coelha, onde o Presidente tem casa e está de férias, corre sério risco de derrocada.

Apenas uma equipa de técnicos da ARH esteve ontem no terreno, acompanhada por outra da Protecção Civil. Foram avaliadas as situações de risco das arribas do concelho até Armação de Pêra. Para hoje está prevista a colocação de placas com avisos de risco de derrocada nas praias da Coelha, frequentada por Cavaco Silva; Castelo, Evaristo e S. Rafael, adiantou ao CM uma fonte da ARH, acrescentando que vão ser intervencionadas as praias de Portimão". 

Terça-feira, três equipas inspeccionaram praias dos concelhos de Albufeira e Portimão (excepção feita à praia da Rocha). Ao fim do dia foram derrubadas, na Oura, duas rochas instáveis, apesar de não haver risco iminente. Duas situações de perigo foram assinaladas com fitas: a arriba poente da praia Maria Luísa (oposta à da derrocada) e outra em Olhos d’Água. 

MAIS DADOS

40 PRAIAS

A acção de fiscalização da Administração da Região Hidrográfica do Algarve incide sobre cerca de 40 praias, num troço de costa de 45 km entre Albufeira e Lagos.

6,2 MILHÕES

Após a época balnear será feito o enchimento de areia das praias da D. Ana (Lagos), e entre Albufeira e o Forte de S. João. O investimento é de 6,2 milhões de euros.

MAIS INTERVENÇÕES

Para o ano será feito o enchimento das praias entre Quarteira e Garrão e será dada continuidade à intervenção iniciada este ano na de Alvor.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã

È engraçado ler estas notícias porque mostra como em Portugal funciona as coisas. Não acredito em nada, como é que os técnicos fizeram uma vistoria e não detectaram nada, e esta semana aparecem como cogumelos praias a serem interditadas, porque estão em risco de derrocada. Se fosse noutro país, já tinha rolado algumas cabeças, a presidente da ARH Algarve seria a primeira, cada vez que faz declarações nunca bate certo.


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Ago 2009 às 15:00)

Boas

É estranho que no dia anterior da derrocada tenha estado uma maré alta ou melhor, mesmo muito alta 3.6m, pode ter comido um pouco da arriba por baixo o suficiente para acontecer o que aconteceu e ninguém falar disso.

Abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Ago 2009 às 01:08)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> É estranho que no dia anterior da derrocada tenha estado uma maré alta ou melhor, mesmo muito alta 3.6m, pode ter comido um pouco da arriba por baixo o suficiente para acontecer o que aconteceu e ninguém falar disso.
> 
> Abraços



Olá... 

Realmente é uma grande coincidência e além disso a informação obtida não aponta para essa hipótese, visto que nem sequer refere se o desmoronamento ocorreu ao nível do limite superior das ondas em marés mais altas.

3.60m é um caso típico de preia-mar num período de marés vivas e se a linha de maré atingiu, mesmo que no dia anterior a base desta arriba, é lógico que diante da constituição já em si muito frágil da mesma, perde estabilidade e é de esperar que as partes mais elevadas se precipitem sobre a praia.

Outra hipótese que poderá também considerar-se viável é que dada a fragilidade destes solos, basta que no Inverno anterior a precipitação acumulada nas áreas superiores da arriba tenha sido considerável para que o mesmo perca estabilidade, porém até uma certa profundidade o solo mantém-se húmido e os espaços entre as suas partículas é ocupado por outras de menores dimensões vindas da superfície arrastadas pelas chuvas, o que muitas vezes lhe confere uma temporária estabilidade e elasticidade na sua estrutura tornando-a mais compacta.

No entanto, desde o início do Verão, esta mesma estrutura perde essa estabilidade temporária nas áreas expostas aos elementos, sobretudo ao calor do sol. A secura a que esta estrutura rochosa agora se expõe retira-lhe toda a humidade, os materiais tornam-se mais quebradiços e consoante os níveis de pressão nas áreas superiores poderá desencadear o seu colapso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2009 às 15:50)

*Derrocada de falésia obstruiu acesso à praia de Santa Eulália, em Albufeira*

A derrocada de uma falésia hoje de madrugada obstruiu o acesso à praia de Santa Eulália, Albufeira, ao lado da praia onde morreram cinco pessoas, mas supõe-se que não haja vítimas, disse à Lusa fonte da Polícia Marítima.

Segundo a mesma fonte, a queda de um bloco com uma dimensão de dez por cinco metros obstruiu parte da zona de acesso à praia, tendo a derrocada sido detectada ao início da manhã por um funcionário de limpeza das praias.

"Dos dados recolhidos e das informações que temos tudo indica que não esteja ninguém soterrado", disse à Lusa fonte da capitania local, que adianta que foi montado um perímetro de segurança no local.

Técnicos da Administração da Região Hidrográfica (ARH) do Algarve estão também no local a avaliar a situação e aquele organismo só se pronunciará sobre o assunto quando os técnicos terminarem as perícias.

A ARH/Algarve, Polícia Marítima e elementos da Câmara de Albufeira vão agora proceder à remoção dos destroços.

A derrocada deu-se na praia de Santa Eulália, contígua à praia Maria Luísa, onde a 21 de Agosto morreram cinco pessoas na sequência da derrocada de parte de uma falésia.

Fonte: LUSA

Esta não estava sinalizada como perigosa e ruiu, não existe segurança nas praias Algarvias, só não aconteceu nenhuma tragédia porque foi durante a noite, senão tinha sido mais uma tragédia. Agora quais serão as causas desta vez a culpa não foi do sismo, porque não ocorreu nenhum. A bomba-relógio aos poucos vai dando sinais que está prestes a explodir, só falta saber quando vai ocorrer, a pressão urbanística exercida em cima das falésias está perto de dar resultados, já que o homem não respeita a natureza, a natureza encarrega-se-à de fazer a sua própria limpeza ao que está mal, e fazer o seu plano de ordenamento como deve ser.

Por isso, como o tempo continua quente para dar um salto até à praia tenham cuidado que nada é seguro, muito menos as falésias, o perigo espreita a qualquer momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2009 às 16:45)

Toda a vida ocorreram derrocadas, a culpa não é do Estado é das pessoas que também tem que se precaver do perigo, e não se exporem tanto a riscos como o de se porem encostadas ás falésias, eu não me iria meter no mar com ondas de 10 metros e depois culpar o Estado por as ondas estarem tão grandes e quase me ter afogado. 

É uma questão de sermos lógicos e ter um pouco de bom senso e pararmos de culpar as autarquias por não intervir em todos os casos, ou não estar em todo o lado, muitas vezes elas nem sabem de tais situações, só após terem ocorrido é que sabem. Agora cada derrocada que há é uma festa pra comunicação social como é normal.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2009 às 23:48)

Parece-me que uma das causas mais prováveis (na minha óptica) para estas quedas é o facto das falésias - neste caso são terrenos de aluvião (penso que será assim) ou de depósitos marinhos à base de areias e conchas - estarem muito secas. O Algarve tem sofrido em força com a ausência de chuva, principalmente a sua área mais costeira, o que leva ao aumento da fragilidade das falésias.
Terrenos secos ou terrenos demasiado húmidos normalmente são sujeitos a maior erosão.
Um exemplo: fazer um castelo de areia na praia com areia seca ou excessivamente molhada é impossível - mas com determinada quantidade de humidade já permite que a areia se mantenha de forma a permitir construções com ela...
Poderá ser uma causa?

P.S.: acho que a medida mais sensata seria criar cordões de segurança na base das zonas mais frágeis e deixar à própria natureza a queda destas; intervir deitando as falésias abaixo seria aumentar a erosão de forma artificial; expor mais rapidamente zonas desta falésias levaria a um efeito para o qual penso que não há estudos. Estará isto a ser posto na mesa como opção?


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Out 2009 às 01:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece-me que uma das causas mais prováveis (na minha óptica) para estas quedas é o facto das falésias - neste caso são terrenos de aluvião (penso que será assim) ou de depósitos marinhos à base de areias e conchas - estarem muito secas. O Algarve tem sofrido em força com a ausência de chuva, principalmente a sua área mais costeira, o que leva ao aumento da fragilidade das falésias.
> Terrenos secos ou terrenos demasiado húmidos normalmente são sujeitos a maior erosão.
> 
> P.S.: acho que a medida mais sensata seria criar cordões de segurança na base das zonas mais frágeis e deixar à própria natureza a queda destas; intervir deitando as falésias abaixo seria aumentar a erosão de forma artificial; expor mais rapidamente zonas desta falésias levaria a um efeito para o qual penso que não há estudos. Estará isto a ser posto na mesa como opção?



olá_

Estive há já alguns anos por alguns dias na praia de Olhos de Água (bem perto) e o tipo de materiais que observei nas áreas rochosas junto à praia (sou coleccionador de rochas) iam de simples argilas de cor dourada a conglomerados à base de arenitos, e cascalho. 
É de notar que toda aquela área costeira esteve outrora submersa pelo oceano dada a existência de diversos tipos de conchas na plataforma superior das arribas, hoje boa parte delas ocupadas por uma das grandes áreas densamente urbanizadas no Algarve.

Apesar destes constituintes em algumas áreas nas falésias aparentarem alguma solidez, que na sua fase posterior cimenta resultando numa compactação de variante calcária (desde que os elementos o permitam), a fragilidade era em muitos casos alarmante! 
Em muitos espaços verificava que uma simples passagem com a unha era o suficiente para se transformar em areia!

Quanto a medidas de prevenção, é um facto que a maioria das pessoas não lhes dá a devida importância. É um cenário para muitos edílico e não estão dispostos a abdicar dele aproximando-se por vezes demasiado, porque a velha ideia de que os acidentes só acontecem aos outros ainda prolifera! 

Se existem soluções que impeçam que tal se repita no futuro, uma delas talvez pudesse ser a suavização do declive destas arribas; claro que as camadas inferiores destas estruturas rochosas ficariam expostas à erosão, mas haveria a hipótese de com o tempo esta recente exposição se tornasse a posterior camada protectora da própria rocha.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2009 às 02:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Toda a vida ocorreram derrocadas, a culpa não é do Estado é das pessoas que também tem que se precaver do perigo, e não se exporem tanto a riscos como o de se porem encostadas ás falésias, eu não me iria meter no mar com ondas de 10 metros e depois culpar o Estado por as ondas estarem tão grandes e quase me ter afogado.
> 
> É uma questão de sermos lógicos e ter um pouco de bom senso e pararmos de culpar as autarquias por não intervir em todos os casos, ou não estar em todo o lado, muitas vezes elas nem sabem de tais situações, só após terem ocorrido é que sabem. Agora cada derrocada que há é uma festa pra comunicação social como é normal.




Neste caso em termos gerais estou de acordo contigo. Sinceramente não sei se há ou não responsabilidades do Estado, não percebo nada do assunto, não conheço o local e nem sequer sei que legislação existe sobre o assunto. 

Mas tenho a certeza que quando leio certas e extensas opiniões tão inflamadas contra o Estado num assunto como este e pelas imagens que vi nesses dias, e das muitas criticas que li nunca referirem a incúria das pessoas, fico logo muito desconfiado.

Não sei se é o caso ou não, mas há muitas coisas na vida que fazemos que comportam um risco. Eu sinceramente não entendo a diferença de me deitar na sombra de uma falésia no Algarve de um passeio numa qualquer falésia no Gerês ou Serra da Estrela num qualquer passeio do Meteopt ou caminhar numa levada abrupta na Madeira. Nuns casos ou noutros, há riscos, tudo o que fazemos comporta um risco, a avaliação desse risco depende das pessoas, da sua inteligência e do seu bom senso. 

Quem defende uma sociedade em que o Estado tem que ser responsabilizado por tudo, mesmo pelas desgraças da natureza, também defende uma sociedade totalitária, em que o Estado regula os nossos usos e costumes, gostos e desgostos. Esse ataque ao Estado tem efeitos perversos, muito perversos, os Estados como forma de se desresponsabilizarem tendem a legislar o absurdo (e isso já acontece em Portugal, da ASAE aos Hospitais) , tendem a controlar e a proibir cada vez mais as nossas vidas. Seguindo essa lógica, um dia só porque alguém morre afogado numa praia, todas as restantes pessoas deveriam ser proibidas de nadar.

Alguns dos dias mais felizes da minha vida foram passados numa praia em que descíamos umas falésias assustadoras da ponta da piedade em lagos, verão após verão. Eu era um pouco maluco nesses anos de juventude , mas sabia e tinha perfeita noção que era bastante arriscado andar por ali, às vezes olhava para cima e perguntava-me quando é que cairia um calhau suficientemente grande para arruinar de forma trágica a bela tasca e a  jantarada que estava a decorrer com numerosos mortos de feridos. Ano após ano nunca, cheguei a testemunhar nada de mau. 

Não percebo estas discussões, quando neste caso até havia avisos públicos de perigo na própria estrutura que ruiu. E já agora, não deve haver um único grande postal do Algarve pelo mundo fora, sem a beleza destas falésias. Certo ? É a imagem de marca do Algarve.

É normal, tudo o que existe de belo na natureza comporta um certo risco lá chegar e estar. Depende sempre do bom senso das pessoas conseguirem tirar prazer das maravilhas da natureza sem colocarem as suas vidas em risco. 

E por favor, não peçam ao Estado que legisle as nossas vidas quanto a isso ....


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 03:53)

Vince disse:


> Não sei se é o caso ou não, mas há muitas coisas na vida que fazemos que comportam um risco. Eu sinceramente não entendo a diferença de me deitar na sombra de uma falésia no Algarve de um passeio numa qualquer falésia no Gerês ou Serra da Estrela num qualquer passeio do Meteopt ou caminhar numa levada abrupta na Madeira. Nuns casos ou noutros, há riscos, tudo o que fazemos comporta um risco, a avaliação desse risco depende das pessoas, da sua inteligência e do seu bom senso.
> 
> É normal, tudo o que existe de belo na natureza comporta um certo risco lá chegar e estar. Depende sempre do bom senso das pessoas conseguirem tirar prazer das maravilhas da natureza sem colocarem as suas vidas em risco.



A atribuir culpa ao Estado diante de uma situação como esta, seria lógico se tão-somente os avisos não fossem aplicados ou suficientemente visíveis ao ponto de não serem respeitados, o que não foi o caso.

Afirmar da existência de incúria por parte do Estado, acho que o mesmo nunca ficaria livre de acusação, se não vejamos outra possibilidade: 

Se existisse uma área considerável na praia (ou até na sua totalidade) que fosse vedada devido ao perigo iminente de derrocada de uma falésia, o Estado poderia ser acusado de interditar o acesso a essa praia aos veraneantes o que lhes provocaria forte descontentamento, porque o plano era gozar ali as suas férias e igual ou pior reacção em todos os que ali exercem a sua actividade comercial devido à forte quebra no consumo; ou seja, a ideia de que algum grave acidente poderia ocorrer, seria encarada como um risco bem menor face à perda de receitas a apurar no final da época!

Convenço-me cada vez mais que vivemos numa autêntica feira das vaidades, onde as vontades e até caprichos caminham sobre um tapete vermelho!

"A praia mais "in" que possa existir, é lá que estarei e nada me vai impedir de usufruir daquele pedaço de paraíso e para o qual economizei o ano inteiro. Uma vedação a indicar perigo de derrocada? Que disparate, sempre vi ali aquele rochedo, porque razão iria cair agora? Porquê tanto espaço interdito na praia criando no outro lado um amontoado de gente que nem se consegue mexer; tudo isto por causa de umas pedrinhas que se possam soltar que nem uma formiga conseguem esmagar?"

Caricaturando um pouco, é muitas vezes isto que se passa com muito boa gente...


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2009 às 01:15)

*Tenerife: duas mulheres morrem em derrocada na praia*

Duas mulheres morreram este domingo, na sequência da derrocada de um penhasco, na praia de Tenerife, Canárias, adianta a «Associated Press», citando fonte do Governo espanhol. As vítimas são uma turista britânica de 60 anos e uma jovem local de 22 anos, cujos corpos já foram retirados dos escombros. 
De acordo com um porta-voz do Ministério do Interior, pedaços de um penhasco caíram de 40 metros de altura sobre a Praia dos Gigantes, na zona Ocidental da ilha. O acidente ocorreu pelas 16 horas (mesma hora em Lisboa), numa zona frequentada por turistas do Norte da Europa, atraídos pelo bom tempo e pela extrema beleza da zona. 
Cerca de 150 membros das equipas de emergência acorreram ao local do acidente para retirar as pedras e rochas, refere o jornal «La Opinión de Tenerife» na sua página na Internet. 

IOL Diário


----------

